# Full moon? No... but it is Crescent's B'DAY!



## papillon

*Crescent*, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*!! *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS*! *С ДНЕМ НАРОДЖЕННЯ*!

So, now that you're old enough to drink - have a milkshake.
* Enjoy this day - and we'll celebrate with you. And keep those posts coming - they brighten up each and every forum lucky enough to have your participation.*​ And we are happy to add extra pages just to see your every post in all of its 2-page-long glory 

 Как говорил Чебурашка - к сожаленью день рожденья только раз в году. Но сегодня ведь как-раз тот день. Так что - 
*празднуй по полной программе*!​


----------



## mimi2

*Hi* *Crescent.*
*Happy birthday!!!*
I was impressed by your friendliness when I first took part in the Slavic languages forum and I think of a lovely girl willing to help others in the most friendly manner.


----------



## hunternet

Haha; I'm a bit late. Well, ca ne fait rien, bon anniversaire Crescent !


----------



## krolaina

Happyyyyyyyyyyyy birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyy.....again!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Feliz Cumpleaños...
Hola Crescent's, espero que el 29 lo hayas celebrado en grande, y que todo el año sea de pura salud, dicha y bienestar...

Un Abrazo
Rosangelus


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Bon anniversaire, Crescent, quel que soit vôtre âge.

Allez hop, deux points et un beau croissant...


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLE!!*
​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« J'ai un peu plus de sept fois l'âge que tu avais quand j'avais l'âge que tu as et quand tu auras mon âge, nous aurons à nous deux 90 ans ». 

(Ceci n'est pas des maths mais du français ! Et bon, ceci n'est pas forcément juste, car je ne suis pas vraiment sûre de ton âge, ni du mien... ! )


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Ce qui nous ferait, si je ne m'abuse, bien des années , à la louche, hein...


----------



## geve

Bon anniversaire Crescent ! 

(oh le goujat, Nil )


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

geve said:


> (oh le goujat, Nil )


Hein quoi? Répétez, Mademoiselle! Mes esgourdes ne sont plus ce qu'elles furent... Bougea? Eh oui, mais plus guère à présent... Hein? Goujon? Mais non! C'est même pas dans la même classe ça, enfin! Quoi? Non, non, je ne suis pas fan de ce fromage, même pas de chez nous.

Quelles moufles à présent? je préfère les gants, moi. Et pourquoi évoquer les bovidés maintenant? Au cas où vous n'auriez pas remarqué, nous sommes là pour l'anniversaire d'une jeune femme, vous n'avez vraiment aucun tact! Oh, et laissez-moi je vous prie, c'est l'heure de mes pilules et de Derrick...


----------



## Dudu678

Pues si no veo este hilo... ni cuenta que me doy.   ¿Será posible? ¡Y encima con tres días de retraso! 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!*


----------



## Jana337

* I totally missed this thread. Now what is more embarrassing - to chime in with a delay of a week or to wait until the next birthday? 

Všechno nejlepší!
*


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*I know I'm late, but I wouldn't want to miss wishing you a happy birthday! *

*I too was surprised by how friendly you are and how intelligent as well. With all honesty, I am impressed by your knowledge of languages and I also admire you (¡tan inteligente por lo joven que eres!)*

*J'espère que tu as passé un bon anniversaire et que tu l'as fêté entourée de tes amis et des gens qui t'aiment.*

*¡Feliz cumpleaños querida, y que tu vida sea llena de alegría y de éxito!*

*Mil besos desde el Líbano,*
*Cristina *


----------

